# Build with my son.



## SpyderRick (Aug 13, 2011)

Its a Brats bike that we found at a garage sale and just wanted a fun build. I have had alot of schwinn krates and stingrays and just wanted to have some fun.


----------



## JoePasta (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks great betcha he likes driving it around


----------



## SpyderRick (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea cant wait.. Hes a little young yet to ride it (5) but its fun building it. Still waiting on some parts to be able to finish it


----------



## serg (Aug 13, 2011)

**

A good foundation for the future for your son! My son is also 5 years old and he rides a 16" lowrider.


----------



## SpyderRick (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea I want to get him a 16" and build it


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

that is a awsome bike, love the handle bars


----------

